# Commuter bike with Internal hub



## Barabaika (Jan 15, 2007)

It seems that few bike companies ask to share ideas about their future bikes, and Bikesdirect is one of them.

Do you have any plans to introduce a commuter bike with an internal hub?

I think it should have:
* aluminum or steel frame
* silver or black color that is scratch resistant
* 7-8-9 speed internal hub
* silver rims and 700x32 slick tires
* no suspension
* comfortable saddle
* chain guard
* fenders
* disk or coaster rear brake and disk or V-type front brake
* threaded fork that allows to ajust the handlebar height
* with anti-theft devices: no quick release skewers, etc


There are a few examples:
Trek Soho: https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/2008/urban/soho/soho40/









Brodie Ocho:
https://www.brodiebikes.com/2007/2007_bikes/ocho.php#

Boston Roadster:
https://www.antbikemike.com/bostonroadster.html









I think there are no shifters compatible with the drop bars; though, it can be a sportier variant, too.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

Barabaika said:


> Boston Roadster:
> http://www.antbikemike.com/bostonroadster.html


Mmmmmmmm....he's got some nice stuff 

Make mine a Major Taylor with 29" wheels.


----------



## Barabaika (Jan 15, 2007)

covenant said:


> Mmmmmmmm....he's got some nice stuff
> 
> Make mine a Major Taylor with 29" wheels.


You can buy it already. That thing is called "Beach Cruiser". The tires are really wide.


----------



## Barabaika (Jan 15, 2007)

Trek will have another commuter bike:
*Gary Fisher Simple City 8-Speed*
It seems to have almost everything that I would need.



> One of the most exciting new "urban bikes" at the show was the all-new line of Gary Fisher Simple City bikes. At the show, they had two models on display. The first one a creme-colored, 8-speed "porteur" style bike with a gorgeous, retro-looking front rack. The other model was an equally beautiful ladies version, featuring a simple, classic look, reminiscent of the everyday bikes you see people riding in the streets of Amsterdam and other European cities. Both bikes looked like pur sang urban commuter bikes, featuring a lightweight aluminum frame, full fenders, a nifty wrap-around chainguard, and a double kickstand.


----------

